
As Tesla struggles to exit 'production hell,' buyers complain of delivery limbo - Aloha
http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-tesla-sales-delivery-problems-20180912-story.html
======
chmaynard
Is it legal for a company to require full payment before the product has
shipped? Most businesses don't operate that way.

